
The Problem with the Facebook Cafeteria and Free Food - eaguyhn
https://www.theringer.com/tech/2018/8/2/17640904/facebook-cafeteria-free-food-mountain-view-menlo-park-google-headquarters
======
mhkool
One can have different opionions about whether is is a good/healthy thing to
have a (free) restaurant inside a business. It goes way too far to dictate
that an office cannot have a restaurant. Are we still living in a democracy?

